# DAE came through for me



## kwelty (May 29, 2008)

Just got home from a wonderful trip to the Costa del Sol in the area around Malaga Spain.  DAE was able to put together 3 weeks of great timeshares using $299 Bonus weeks in spite of a last minute request.  Not all of the time shares were listed on their web site but they were able to find other choices.  I look forward to using them in the future.


----------



## ptprism (May 29, 2008)

*They are great!*

Glad to hear another person compliment DAE. We have made several trades through them and have been consistenly happy with their company. The one time we had a problem they handled it extremely quickly and efficiently and we couldn't have been more pleased with the results. I am using them more and more and recommending them to all my timesharing friends. 

Hey folks...these guys still know what customer service is!!!!


----------



## Ask DAE (May 29, 2008)

Thanks folks we really appreciate the kind words and the business! Without great members our model just doesn't work. 

Remember also that we have launched our Primetime Rewards Program. It's a reward program for high value deposits. If you deposit a week that we have a high demand for *from our members*, we reward the depositor with a $1 exchange fee! 

No trade power, points calculations, seasonal charts just a wanted list based on our member requests. Here are the current qualifications: 

1. The deposit must be received further than 6 months from check in
2. It must be a 1 bedroom or better accommodation 
3. It must be located in either: 

• Hawaii, All year 
• California Coastline, Summer 
• San Francisco, All Year 
• Las Vegas, All Year 
• Florida Keys, All Year 
• Sedona, All Year 
• Whistler, All Year 
• Anaheim, All Year 
• Cape Cod, Summer 
• New York, New York, All Year

Be on the lookout, this criteria may change depending on member requests!


----------



## Corky (Jun 28, 2008)

What is DAE's usual exchange fee?


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jun 28, 2008)

Corky:

see this link
http://www.daelive.com/helpdesk/exchangepricing.aspx

Jya-Ning


----------



## gstepic (Jul 31, 2008)

*I am impressed*

After some frustrating experiences trying to get information from II and RCI, talking to Donita at DAE was such a nice experience. She was by far the most friendly helpful person I have talked to at any exchange company.

So I am won over and want to use DAE. I have only exchanged once with a Wyndham week deposited with RCI so I have much to learn. My wife and I are working on a five year vacation plan. I was thinking of getting rid of my VI membership because of the small number of resorts and limited two bedroom units. We bought VI because we thought we would go to Hawaii every year, but now we are not so sure will do this, maybe every three years.

DAE could make us decide to keep VI. My guess is what we need to do is in the years we do not plan on using VI we should book in the DAE desired areas as soon as we are allowed to. 

My hope is it would be possible to exchange a one bedroom for a two bedroom in areas like San Diego if we travel in late September, early October. What I like about DAE is I am confident if I called, told them about what I owned and what I wanted, they would help me develop a plan of action. That extra touch is worth a lot to me. I would take a two bedroom instead of the $1 exchange fee if this is at all possible. 

I am looking forward to looking into other benefits of DAE. I wonder if we can just book single nights in any resorts at discounted rates as opposed to exchanging. We go to Vegas every year in early March. We are thinking of tacking a night or two at St. George Utah. This is not during a red season so hopefully we could get some deals through DAE, but maybe I am expecting a little too much.

Gary


----------



## Ask DAE (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you so much for your business and your posting! We try hard every day and appreciate hearing feedback of all kinds (I must admit I love this type of feedback the most!).


----------



## LynnW (Jul 31, 2008)

I have to agree. Donita's the best!   

Lynn


----------



## beanb41 (Aug 1, 2008)

The Team at taupo in NZ are pretty good too. They are very experienced and helpful. Francis and his  senior management at DAE can be well satisfied with their staff they are great.


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 1, 2008)

*Agree! agree!*

Just want to continue to compliment the DAE team for the fine job they have done for us too!  many times!


----------



## Gramma5 (Aug 2, 2008)

Can anyone tell me, does DAE take SA timeshares? And can we get fairly decent off season trades with them. I have been able to get them thru RCI for years but would love to take my business elsewhere if I can get trades for my Sudwala......


----------



## beanb41 (Aug 3, 2008)

If you check the DAE website www.daelive.com you will see they have heaps of  resorts for exchange, so I guess the answer to your question would be yes.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 3, 2008)

Gramma5 said:


> Can anyone tell me, does DAE take SA timeshares? And can we get fairly decent off season trades with them. I have been able to get them thru RCI for years but would love to take my business elsewhere if I can get trades for my Sudwala......



Yes, DAE has worked with SA for years.  Their UK office has had a SA specialist on staff, and now DAE has opened an office in SA itself.

I will add my praise for DAE.  I have had many good exchanges and am off on a DAE exchange to the Croatian coast on Saturday.


----------



## jgirvine (Aug 3, 2008)

We have been very very pleased with DAE and Donita.  We have been sking in Canada, to Paris, bonus week in New England, and now next year the Costa Del Sol.  Great company.


----------



## JoeMid (Aug 4, 2008)

Why the six month deadline, it would seem for the demand for those places that a 45 day deadline would make sense.





Ask DAE said:


> Thanks folks we really appreciate the kind words and the business! Without great members our model just doesn't work.
> 
> Remember also that we have launched our Primetime Rewards Program. It's a reward program for high value deposits. If you deposit a week that we have a high demand for *from our members*, we reward the depositor with a $1 exchange fee!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jya-Ning (Aug 4, 2008)

JoeMid said:


> Why the six month deadline, it would seem for the demand for those places that a 45 day deadline would make sense.



At this moment, if it is 45 days or later, it may get unused, just look at their rent site.  Unless more people come to looking for that area through DAE, it may not pay to bee too aggresive.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Ask DAE (Aug 4, 2008)

As an fyi - yes we do accept SA deposits. 

Also, just to add, we do require the 6 month lead time on Prime Time deposits as it opens up more than just last minute options for our exchangers. 

But don't hesitate to call us for any clarification. 

Thank you


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 4, 2008)

I was told that you no longer accept Lowveld Lodge weeks.  
Liz


----------



## Elli (Aug 5, 2008)

jgirvine said:


> We have been very very pleased with DAE and Donita.  We have been sking in Canada, to Paris, bonus week in New England, and now next year the Costa Del Sol.  Great company.


Which resort did you get in Paris through DAE?  TIA


----------



## Ask DAE (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello Liz, 

Correct. Pursuant to the request by our South African office, who manages that inventory, we are not currently accepting Lowveld Lodge deposits. 

Thanks for the inquiry.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 12, 2008)

I want to report that I am very pleased with the oceanfront resort on the Adriatic coast of Croatia that I have traded into this week through DAE, Lavica Apartments.  Nice unit and great location.


----------



## bonniedwan (Aug 12, 2008)

*Another very pleased DAE member!!!! Very impressed with Elsa at DAE.*

Just booked a week in Niagara Falls Canada. It is a little different than a traditional timeshare resort.....it is a victorian house with 2 bedrooms that sleeps 6. As Niagara Falls has no traditional timeshares to speak of at the moment, I must say that I am very impressed that Elsa at DAE came through for me & found me a bonus week over Labor Day. Must say.....Great Job....and Well Done! I will post as soon as I return to let all you tuggers know how the rental was!!  :whoopie: 

Bonnie Johnston


----------

